# Pop up shanties



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

So with more time on my hands due to switching jobs I’ve been bit By the ice fishing bug hard. Always iced fished but, before it was maybe 1-2 a year, maybe non at all. My Eskimo 33cc gas auger should be arriving tommrow. 

Next winter I’m thinking of going to shanty days and getting a shanty. How are the pop-up hub shanties as compared to a one man or two man flip. 

Most of the time I’d be solo. Daughters only 4 ( who knows if she wants to go) my wife may go once in a great while. I don’t have a snowmobile so I can’t really pull anything bigger than a 2 man. Right now I just throw my poles, garmin, tip ups, auger, spud, minnows into my home made sled and just start walking. When n I do fish with my brother we kinda just use his shanty as like a warming shelter unless the weather gets bad than we will move in side. 

I’ve been hearing the pop ups have more square foot and I could probably throw it in my sled. My only concern would be can it be set up by one person when it’s windy and how east are they reposition if you want yo love a couple of feet or a bigger move. 

If I got a flip shanty I wouldn’t need to take the sled as all my stuff should fit in the shanty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m using an Otter hub now, and it’s really nice. It’s the 3 man, and insulated. Not easy to move, great if you know where you’re going. Get the drill attachment for putting the screws in if you go this route. 

If my son seems interested in ice fishing I’ll go back to a flip in the near future. Overall I like flips better, but they’re heavy and much more expensive. The mobility of a flip with a quad can’t be beat.


----------



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

It's all about how mobile you want to be. I have a shappell hub and a Shappell bay runner. I use the bay runner when I'm by myself because everything is self contained in the sled bottom. I just hop out and pull it to the next spot. When my wife and son go, we take the hub since there is more room. Windy days suck with the hub. The one benefit I do see with the hub is that I can throw it in a jet sled and it's much easier to pull. I fish a couple lakes that are deep in the woods and I wouldn't dream of dragging my bay runner in to.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

single person flip over all the way. Then if your kid likes fishing keep the single and get a hub. Single makes travel super easy


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the flip shanties, they make ice fishing a lot easier.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

For quick set while fishing alone, the flip shanty is the best option. Looking at prices this year on shanty's, if I were going into a hub style shanty, I'd get a hunting hub blind. Their identical basically to fishing hubs only much cheaper. The prices are crazy high for hub shanty's. Look for used if your wanting to save some bucks buying a flip shanty. I have a big flip frabill Citadel and a 1.5 man Shappell flip. They both are twice as much to buy today. IMO a flip shanty is the best option. Gear stays in the tub and mobility is easy. All in one unit.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

They both have their advantages... 

Hub’s are great for all day fishing or with larger groups. There’s no doubt they’re lighter to transport and offer more square footage. The downside, in my opinion, is that set-up takes longer and you are far less likely to move or adjust throughout the day. You also need to pack separate chairs (etc) and move things back and forth between your sled and into or out of the shanty more.

With a flip, you stop where you want, drill a couple holes, then flip it up, and everything you need is ready to go. Your chairs/bench are in place, and everything you need is right behind you already in the sled and within arms reach. The downside (which I also consider a plus) is that the sled occupies a portion of your square footage… and they’re definitely heavier to drag, especially the larger ones.

My preference is definitely a flip. I use a large Otter Lodge when I take friends or family, and a Shapell FX100 when alone. The lodge is very heavy, but I’m still more likely to move with it than a hub that’s been anchored into the ice and requires everything be taken back out and put back into the sled to move it. Meanwhile, the FX100 is much smaller, but its about as close as you can get to maintaining the mobility of bringing only a bucket and rod… while still being able to hide from the wind.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a 1 and 2 man flip over, and 2 hub shanties of different sizes. For me it just depends on who's going and what we're chasing that day. They all have a purpose.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like the flip shanty is what I want. I would consider being mobile probably being #1 priority. Than ease of putting up alone. Plus turning into a sled would be key at that point. 

Does any one have issues lifting a 1 or 2 man into the back of a pick truck bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

mbirdsley said:


> Sounds like the flip shanty is what I want. I would consider being mobile probably being #1 priority. Than ease of putting up alone. Plus turning into a sled would be key at that point.
> 
> Does any one have issues lifting a 1 or 2 man into the back of a pick truck bed.
> 
> ...


My 1.5 flip is very light with nothing in it. Simple to load in the truck them fill the tub after it's loaded. I leave mine loaded with my heater, pack, bucket and rods and still able to lift it in the truck very easy. Just depends on the individual but loading the tub is easy while in the truck if it's too heavy. I remove the power auger before lifting mine. Makes it easier


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

mbirdsley said:


> So with more time on my hands due to switching jobs I’ve been bit By the ice fishing bug hard. Always iced fished but, before it was maybe 1-2 a year, maybe non at all. My Eskimo 33cc gas auger should be arriving tommrow.
> 
> Next winter I’m thinking of going to shanty days and getting a shanty. How are the pop-up hub shanties as compared to a one man or two man flip.
> 
> ...



Don't wait till Shanty Days to buy whichever shanty you decide on. Buy your shanty at the end of this February. BIG price reductions around that time.


----------



## Sfargo420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Just left Walmart they got a frabil 6 man pop up for 150 bucks regularly almost 300… better believe I grabbed me one 😅


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sfargo420 said:


> Just left Walmart they got a frabil 6 man pop up for 150 bucks regularly almost 300… better believe I grabbed me one 😅


Which Walmart. The website has them for 279.00 same pop up.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

mbirdsley said:


> Sounds like the flip shanty is what I want. I would consider being mobile probably being #1 priority. Than ease of putting up alone. Plus turning into a sled would be key at that point.
> 
> Does any one have issues lifting a 1 or 2 man into the back of a pick truck bed.
> 
> ...


I had a plank in my truck and I just slid it up that into the back no lifting t hat way. If you get a single man make sure that it is so you sit on th side of the tub and not on the end. You have more room that way


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

johnIV said:


> Which Walmart. The website has them for 279.00 same pop up.


Well it’s not the 1 in Belleville…lol…I just ran in and looked


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

the roofer said:


> Well it’s not the 1 in Belleville…lol…I just ran in and looked


Usually online is the best deals from Walmart. Nothing under 279.00. Midland, Bay City, Clio, West Branch and Gaylord has none at 150.00.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

mbirdsley said:


> Sounds like the flip shanty is what I want. I would consider being mobile probably being #1 priority. Than ease of putting up alone. Plus turning into a sled would be key at that point.
> 
> Does any one have issues lifting a 1 or 2 man into the back of a pick truck bed.
> 
> ...


Use wooden ramps. Buy the end fittings and wood, cut to the length of the truck bed. Pull up the ramp as far as you can, move the the back, lift up and push into the truck.

Works fine fo my Clam X100. About 130# or so loaded.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Frabil HQ pop up at Bass pro 149.99.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

textox said:


> Frabil HQ pop up at Bass pro 149.99.


Yep but it's the 2 person. The one he said he bought is the 6 person.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sfargo420 said:


> Just left Walmart they got a frabil 6 man pop up for 150 bucks regularly almost 300… better believe I grabbed me one 😅


Which Walmart ???


----------

